# article on Working Lands Program



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

New hunter access program targets southwest
By RICHARD HINTON, Bismarck Tribune

A new North Dakota Game and Fish Department plan to open more private land to hunters is targeting acreage that's actively used by farmers and ranchers and tacking on incentive payments for landowners in the southwestern part of the state who enroll.

The Working Lands Program will kick off with a series of open houses in early February at sites around the southwestern part of the state.

"We've been challenged to add acreage in the southwest," John Schulz, the department's private land section leader, said Wednesday. "We feel this program will make our offerings more attractive to those landowners."

A pheasant hunter's Mecca, southwestern North Dakota has been the toughest sell for the department's Private Land Initiative programs, which offer various incentives to landowners in exchange for opening their property to walk-in hunting access. In the southwest, much of the land has been leased or is open only on a fee-hunting basis.

Landowner compensation for the new program can range from $1 to $3 annually per acre, based on the habitat. "The better the habitat, the better the compensation," Schulz said.

A landowner can collect between $1 and $2 per acre in incentives, if the land is in a priority county in the southwest. As in the other programs, the landowner opens the land to walk-in hunting access.

Pat Candrian, the manager of the Cannonball Company in Regent, welcomes the venture.

"I'm never opposed to acquiring more hunting opportunities in North Dakota," he said Wednesday.

Candrian said the Cannonball Company doesn't lease land to accommodate his hunters. Instead, the company makes agreements with landowners to hunt their land, and the landowner is paid $17 per harvested bird and keeps control of the hunting rights, Candrian said. He said he didn't know what the going per-acre lease fee was for land in the area.

Although the new program is open statewide, the focus is on the southwest, where 16,000 landowners have been contacted by a letter that outlines the plans, Schulz said.

By keying on lands being farmed and ranched, the program could appeal to younger producers who aren't ready to put their acres into retirement, Schulz said. All of the other PLI programs involve idled land.

"Landowners actively engaged in farming and ranching are often reluctant to retire acres from production," Schulz said. "The Working Lands Program will offer landowners compensation for wildlife habitat and hunting access while actively farming or ranching."

The new program also is short term -- two years. That way, a landowner who makes habitat improvements to benefit wildlife could be eligible for higher compensation, Schulz said.

PLI programs already have enrolled 430,000 acres statewide, including 7,000 acres in the Working Lands Program. Those acres are distributed throughout the state, Schulz said.

The new program is operating with an initial budget of $800,000, which Schulz sees as having the potential to enroll 200,000 to 300,000 acres. "The Working Lands Program could be our largest program within a year or two," he said.

(Reach reporter Richard Hinton at 250-8256 or [email protected].)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sounds like a good idea.But where is the $800,000 coming from???

Is it being taken from the PLOTS program?Would it be off limits for non-res. the first week of pheasant season?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

My hat is off to the Game and Fish Department. They recognize a problem and are trying to find a remedy that benefits both hunters and landowners. I hope this is a huge success.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Candrian said the Cannonball Company doesn't lease land to accommodate his hunters. Instead, the company makes agreements with landowners to hunt their land, and the landowner is *paid $17* *per* *harvested bird* and keeps control of the hunting rights, Candrian said. He said he didn't know what the going per-acre lease fee was for land in the area.


"North Dakota Century Code: Chapter 20.1-04-Bird Regulations
20.1-04-02. No person may hunt, take, kill, possess, convey, ship, or cause to be shipped, by common or private carrier, *sell or barter*, any game bird or any part thereof taken in this state, except as provided in this title."

I can find no exceptions to this title. Would someone please explain this paradox? Is Cannonballs admitted action a game violation?


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I agree with Dick. How is it legal to base fees on harvested birds? Has anybody ever asked the G & F?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I was just thinking the same thing until your post Dick.

I always thought the Cannonball's argument is that they were selling access to the land, not the birds themselves??? If their land was used, they get paid for the access.


----------



## catman (Dec 19, 2002)

I think the money should be spent in other areas of the state. Let the south west have there fee hunting.I would guess the guides and outfitters will just use these land to suplement there leased acres.

As for the selling of the game by thye canonball co. I believe the state attorney should be asked to give an opinon on this. I dout our govenor would let this happen to his buddys at the cannonball co.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

There is more on this topic in the conservation threads, a good explanation by tsodak.... I thought.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Catman...G/O cannot take clients on public land,State or Federal including PLOTS or this new program.

The SW part of the state has the least amount of land open to the public.Little PLOTS and basically no WPA's.I agree with the GNF idea of using the money there.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I agree that the SW has the least amount of land enrolled in access programs but I hope that the majority of the money being spent is not directed towards the SW. There are still some areas in the east where land is also not as accessble as it could be. Maybe the PLOTS acreas are being increased here in the east?

I will agree that the accessable acres need to increased there but with the amount of hunting that is now available throughout the state we don't need to dump the majority of the money in only one area nly to have Mr. Cannonball tie up the land after the farmer has it in the initiative program for 2 years and increases the habitat.

The biggest problem in the SW is still the leasing and the outfitters who are trying to sell our wildlife to the highest bidder. Can't believe that the Cannonball club actually states they give the landowner $17.00 per bird shot. Unbelieveable!


----------



## MResner (Mar 14, 2002)

Field Hunter,

The G/O influence in the southwest is huge, granted. But even in spite of all the acres Cannonball has "leased", the G/Os aren't the biggest factor. MANY, MANY, MANY more acres are closed by individual landowners who charge CASH access fees. Those unregulated, untaxed, unscrutinized examples are the largest factor.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I hunt a large part of that area.Lots of "Day Use Leasing" by individual farmers.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Whats up with that PLOT area right in VC on the west side of town along the interstate? It looks like it is in city limits. But I'm not sure. Can sombody verify this?


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

It is not in the city limits, but you are right, that end comes right up to town. Ask Dick about this, I think he is on pretty good terms with the owner...... :wink:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

yep, its mine. It is abandoned rr right of way that I purchased because it splits my pasture. It has native sod and a nice piece of habitat so I put it in PLOTS, get a nice check, tossed in another 320 to make the deal fly, and now folks use it as a nature trail and a place to walk the dogs. And hunt doves and deer. Planted a few acres to switch grass there by the highway and 100 hand plants of mixed trees each year.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

...not to mention a fine painting on your barn.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I agree the Nodak Barn sign is original! If you need help planting any plants stuff like that Dick PM me and I would be more than willing to help. Since it is going towards a GREAT cause.


----------

